

Hearst Shows Off Its Snazzy E-Reader, The Skiff Reader - secret
http://www.businessinsider.com/hearst-shows-off-its-snazzy-e-reader-the-skiff-reader-2010-1

======
tdoggette
I'm waiting on a fully-featured, well-designed [non-Sony] reader that's small
enough to pocket: say, the size of a very thin mass-market paperback. These
huge things aren't something I can see myself carrying around.

